# Backsplash behind the microwave???



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

HI,
Almost ready to start tiling a kitchen backsplash and noticed a few people had put tile behind their microwaves. (over the stove microwaves w/o vents to outside.) 
This is not the normal practice is it??? Especially if you would rather not force the microwave another 3/8" or 1/2" forward??
Honestly, I had not contemplated this at all. Would it be wrong not to remove the microwave and tile up behind it... A few people had also tilled about 7" below the countertop behind the oven?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I tiled up to my microwave. Stopped about 3/4" down cause that was a full tile and I might need some wiggle room to remove the microwave.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't see the need, except if you one day plan to remove the microwave (and then you're stuck with the holes you drilled in the backsplash for the microwave mounting bracket).


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have an exhaust hood over the stove. Same idea as a microwave. No, there’s no tile behind it. You need access to the wall to attach support brackets or wiring or ducts. So tiles would make all that difficult.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

SW Dweller said:


> I tiled up to my microwave. Stopped about 3/4" down cause that was a full tile and I might need some wiggle room to remove the microwave.


I was also concerned about how high to tile because of that exact reason, when you remove the microwave, you have to tilt so the back of the microwave will go down a little and you also have to get the bar behind it down and into the catch... if there is any tile preventing you from pushing it against the wall... it will not reach.

Also, I had not considered that the mounting holes in the cabinet above would have to have space to move the holes forward. I do not think there is any more space to do that. So it is a moot point anyway.


----------



## Herring Impaired (Nov 20, 2020)

I used Stainless Steel from the stove to the microwave on the wall. I then mounted the Microwave right over that SS and only gained 1/32" or so forward....


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

OTR microwaves have a wall bracket that basically demarcates the highest you can go with any backsplash, as the microwave sits on top of it. You basically hook the back of the microwave on the bracket, then tilt the front up to meet the bottom of the cabinet and bolt through the cabinet bottom to the top of the microwave.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Ex


huesmann said:


> OTR microwaves have a wall bracket that basically demarcates the highest you can go with any backsplash, as the microwave sits on top of it. You basically hook the back of the microwave on the bracket, then tilt the front up to meet the bottom of the cabinet and bolt through the cabinet bottom to the top of the microwave.


Exactly, but I put in the microwave six months ago. I think the template is long gone.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The installation manual often has the template included, e.g.:








Whether or not you can scale it up correctly is another question. 

If you only installed it 6 mo ago the manual should be available online.


----------

